# Recommend Act 2 Aria, The Magic Flute Papageno K 620



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I am looking for a YouTube video of the aria by Papageno. 

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K. 620 - Act 2, Aria: "Ein Mädchen Oder Weibchen" ~ "A Maiden Or A Little Wife" Aria.

I understand one of the best versions is a dated performance by Walter Berry. I tried to find it but could not. I found one by Michael Kraus and another a recording of this with French subtitles. While that was charming, I wonder if there is one with English subtitles. 

Also, a good quality instrumental only version of this aria, if it exists. There was one on Youtube of a hand sock puppet that I didn't care for. 

I have a feeling this may become my favorite Mozart Opera. When the day comes I may select an avatar for this forum, I will become Papagena. 

Thank you!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Lucien Fugere recorded it in French as 'La vie est un voyage'. It's beautifully sung, though I can't find it on Youtube.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Cypress said:


> I am looking for a YouTube video of the aria by Papageno.
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Die Zauberflöte - Act 2, Aria: "Ein Mädchen Oder Weibchen" ~ "A Maiden Or A Little Wife" Aria.
> 
> I wonder if there is one with English subtitles.


I think you'd better just read the libretto and then find a good performance. I don't think there are many videos of it with English subtitles.



Cypress said:


> When the day comes I may select an avatar for this forum, I will become Papagena.


I had a cat (whom I) named Papagena. She sang loud, well, and often.


----------

